

BakerTweet: Tweeting when your chocolate pastry is ready - mingyeow
http://blog.mrtweet.net/the-business-that-got-creative-with-twitter

======
rathboma
I don't think I've ever really seen a web-application responsible for so many
strange and interesting projects. I feel like every day I hear about someone
else experimenting with twitter.

